

Goldman Sachs Says Bitcoin is Not a Currency - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/goldman-sachs-says-bitcoin-is-not-a-currency/

======
minimaxir
If you keep spamming thesurge.net links for articles that are low-quality
rewrites from previous websites (in this case,
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/12/goldman-sachs-bitcoin-is-
no...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/12/goldman-sachs-bitcoin-is-not-a-
currency/)), then you're just going to get the domain banned, as was the case
with your previous account
([https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=TheSurge](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=TheSurge))

~~~
Golddisk
They aren't exactly low quality and nearly all tech news websites report from
the same sources. Additionally we do have original content as well, but thanks
for the tip..

~~~
minimaxir
The article linked at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7375860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7375860)
is a low quality, analysis free of [http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/09/console-
crisis/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/09/console-crisis/) which contains the
same flaws present in the original. Atleast you could have linked to the
TechCrunch article.

The "same source" argument doesn't work here, since TechCrunch used non-recent
data and the probability of you _coincidentally_ using the same data for your
own independent post is low.

~~~
TheSurge
Thanks for the feedback. We later corrected our position, and actually
disproved the article above after some readers pointed out that the numbers
didn't match up in emails to us ([http://thesurge.net/contrary-to-our-recent-
post-it-appears-c...](http://thesurge.net/contrary-to-our-recent-post-it-
appears-consoles-are-very-much-alive/))

In addition, I've personally updated the article that I wrote on bitcoin to
include some analysis of what it could mean at the end of the news report. I
appreciate feedback and constructive criticism.

I'm saddened to hear that my account has been banned from posting new
articles, though.

